# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten (acute sinusitis frontalis) - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Bij een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten (acute sinusitis frontalis) is het slijmvlies van de voorhoofdsholten ontstoken. De voorhoofdsholten maken deel uit van de neusbijholten. Het zijn twee met lucht gevulde ruimtes in het voorhoofdsbeen boven de neus. Ze zijn bekleed met een slijmvlies en staan in verbinding met de neusholte. Een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten ontstaat vaak na een virale of bacteriële infectie. De aandoening duurt minder dan drie weken.
*
Oorzaak*
Een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten is meestal het gevolg van een virusinfectie. De ontsteking kan echter ook optreden door een allergie of een infectie met bacteriën. Een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten kan onder andere ontstaan door rinovirussen, griepvirussen (influenzavirussen) of para-influenzavirussen. Bacteriën die vaak een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten veroorzaken, zijn Streptococcus pneumoniae, Haemophilus influenzae en Moraxella catarrhalis.
*
Verschijnselen*
Het meest voorkomende verschijnsel van een acute voorhoofdsholteontsteking is gezichtspijn. De pijn is te voelen bij het voorhoofd, boven de ogen en in de neus. Het is een dof en pijnlijk gevoel, waardoor het voorhoofd zwaar aanvoelt of onder druk lijkt te staan. De pijn in het voorhoofd verergert bij het naar voren buigen en bij inspanning. Mensen met een voorhoofdsholteontsteking vinden de pijn meestal s ochtends het ergst en voelen hem later op de dag wat minder. Doordat het neusslijmvlies soms opgezwollen en ontstoken is, kan de reukwaarneming veranderen.
*
Diagnose*
De verschijnselen van een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten vergemakkelijken de diagnose. Soms moet deze worden bevestigd met onderzoeken zoals röntgenfotos van de neusbijholten,een CT-scan of een endoscopisch onderzoek van de neusbijholten. Voor het vaststellen van een ontsteking in de voorhoofdsholten wordt soms een röntgenfoto gemaakt. Een CT-scan kan echter zowel het botweefsel als de zachte weefsels en de in de bijholten aanwezige lucht in beeld brengen. De CT-scan geeft belangrijke informatie over de anatomische en mechanische factoren die de oorzaak kunnen zijn van de acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten en mogelijke complicaties die zouden kunnen optreden. Door endoscopisch onderzoek kunnen de neusholte en de neusbijholten nauwkeurig geïnspecteerd worden. Hierdoor kan dikwijls de oorzaak van de infectie en ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten worden opgespoord.
*
Behandeling*
Bij een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten door een virusinfectie is alleen een ondersteunende behandeling nodig. Met middelen tegen neusverstopping wordt het verstoppingsgevoel bestreden. Pijnstillers helpen tegen de pijn en de koorts. Met geneesmiddelen tegen allergieën worden verdere allergische reacties in de bijholten tegengegaan. De verschijnselen van een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten door virussen verdwijnen meestal na tien dagen.

Een bacteriële ontsteking moet soms worden behandeld met antibiotica, naast de ondersteunende behandeling. Door gebruik van een neusspray met een zoutoplossing slinkt het neusslijmvlies en kan worden voorkomen dat het uitdroogt.

Bij mensen bij wie de behandeling geen effect heeft en die last blijven houden van terugkerende of blijvende bijholteontstekingen, kan spoeling van de neusbijholten (sinusspoeling) of een chirurgische ingreep noodzakelijk zijn. Een spoeling van de neusbijholten wordt meestal onder plaatselijke verdoving uitgevoerd. Bij het spoelen van de neusbijholten wordt de bovenkaakholte schoongewassen met een zout- of antibioticaoplossing via een klein gaatje in het bot dat om de bijholte heen ligt. Bij een chirurgische ingreep voor de behandeling van een acute ontsteking van de voorhoofdsholten worden de voorhoofdsholten meestal geheel geopend en het slijmvlies helemaal weggehaald. Soms wordt na de ingreep een stukje getransplanteerd vetweefsel in de bijholte aangebracht. Vaak wordt vanwege de betere cosmetische resultaten en het kleinere aantal complicaties gekozen voor een endoscopische operatie van de voorhoofdsholten.

*Complicaties*
Een acute voorhoofdsholteontsteking is een vorm van acute bijholteontsteking. De complicaties moeten vaak chirurgisch worden behandeld en kunnen soms levensgevaarlijke gevolgen hebben. Wanneer de infectie en de ontsteking lang aanhouden, kan er in de voorhoofdsholte een zakvormige ophoping van afgescheiden slijm ontstaan, een zogeheten mucokèle. Een mucokèle kan in de voorhoofdsholte voor boterosie zorgen. Een mucokèle moet dan ook helemaal worden weggehaald en vervolgens moet de ruimte van de bijholte helemaal worden schoongemaakt.

Bij een acute voorhoofdsholteontsteking kan ook een infectie van het voorhoofdsbeen (osteomyelitis) ontstaan. Bij deze aandoening is er sprake van een ophoping van pus (abces) in het voorhoofdsbeen, waarbij het weefsel rond de voorhoofdsholte plaatselijk opgezwollen is. In sommige gevallen kan de infectie overslaan op de ogen. Daardoor kunnen er in het oog zwellingen, cellulitis (ontsteking van de vetcellen) of abcessen (ophopingen van pus) ontstaan. Ook kan de infectie zich naar de hersenholte uitbreiden. Bij deze complicaties wordt chirurgisch ingegrepen om het vocht uit de voorhoofdsholte en het hersenabces te laten wegvloeien (draineren).

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

